
BlinkOn3: State of Google Blink - cpeterso
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1e6Aa9VRu26frCeetPerMTIeWB9ssNosFcQ4xNVLvfwg/edit#slide=id.g40fc1bcf6_00
======
xcyu
"Blink is the rendering engine used by Chromium."
[http://www.chromium.org/blink](http://www.chromium.org/blink)

------
serve_yay
:/

These slides aren't so useful without someone talking about what they mean.

~~~
progers7
The keynote was recorded and will be up at some point.

------
jonalmeida
Slide 20: Push notifications from HTML5. Is that what their saying? That would
be an interesting feat.

------
bsimpson
Anyone know what the Page Transition API is?

~~~
progers7
Here's the description from chromestatus:
[https://www.chromestatus.com/features/5169444246519808](https://www.chromestatus.com/features/5169444246519808)

~~~
bsimpson
Thanks. Surprisingly, I couldn't find any info about that with a Google
Search.

Here's the spec:

[https://docs.google.com/a/theillustratedlife.com/document/d/...](https://docs.google.com/a/theillustratedlife.com/document/d/17jg1RRL3RI969cLwbKBIcoGDsPwqaEdBxafGNYGwiY4/edit?pli=1)

